# Faux Cigar - figurado



## Dale Allen (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a bit shorter than the real thing by about an inch.
Something different for me in that the ash has the tapered shape of the cigar as it is before being burnt.  The wood is curly koa and I just cannot fine blanks that are 6" in length.  May have to find some burl slabs and cut my own.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 19, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it a trade secret on how to make the ash part?  If not, I would like to know how to do it.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## eliasbboy (Nov 19, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> Is it a trade secret on how to make the ash part?  If not, I would like to know how to do it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray



I've been pulling the hair out of my head just trying to figure out what MATERIAL it is!   I'd LOVE to know just so I can SLEEP.

It's like trying to figure out how they built the pyramids for me.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking good, these are always fun! I like the idea of the tapered ash if appropriate to the lable ( shape and style of the actual cigar) I always try to make them to the rough specs, diameter and length, of what ever brand we are working on.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 19, 2012)

:biggrin:Michael, I don't know who built the pyramids!:biggrin:

Really, it's just like getting into Carnegie Hall...you know...practice, practice, etc!  You should see some of the first ones I did, which I still have by the way.


----------



## theidlemind (Nov 19, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> Is it a trade secret on how to make the ash part?



Sure would be nice to see a tutorial on this. Or a mini tutorial. 
Or just some hints on the ash......


----------



## razor524 (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe the ash on a lot of these, maybe not this one, is buckeye burl.  The one that Martin has in Pen magazine lists it that way.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 19, 2012)

Buckeye burl works well. I've also seen acrylic pours that look like ash. Keep up the good work. I have to find time after Thanksgiving to make some more.
Nice work.

Regards


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 20, 2012)

Well done!  That will never cause cancer  




_________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

